# I BIANCHI SIAMO SALATI



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

*Un fotografo italiano e un'antropologa tedesca hanno pubblicato
un libro sulle ultime tribù antropofaghe di Papua-Nuova Guinea*

*I cannibali esistono ancora
"La carne più buona è giapponese"*

*Raccontano di uomini ancor in grado di distinguere il gusto
a seconda delle razze: "i bianchi sono meno buoni, troppo salati"
dal corrispondente ANDREA TARQUINI*











                                                         Indigeni della Nuova Guinea


*BERLINO* - I cannibali esistono ancora, e hanno gusti ben precisi: la carne dei giapponesi è quella che piace loro di più. Quella degli uomini bianchi invece spesso ha un odore troppo forte, e risulta troppo salata. Lo raccontano il fotografo italiano Iago Carazza e l'antropologa tedesca Olga Ammann, nel libro appena uscito, "Die Letzten Papua". 238 pagine, 400 fotografie, pubblicato da White Star al prezzo in Germania di 38 euro. Ne riferisce ampiamente l'edizione online della Bild, (www. Bild. de) il quotidiano popolare tedesco che nell'edizione cartacea è anche il quotidiano più letto d'Europa in assoluto. 

Carazza e la Ammann si sono recati per mesi in Papua-Nuova Guinea, dove molte tribù vivono ancora la loro vita identica a quella di secoli o millenni fa, completamente lontani dalla civilizzazione. Il cannibalismo ufficialmente è proibito da cinquant'anni in Papua-Nuova Guinea, ma i due autori citano molti antropologi, secondo i quali in diverse tribù l'antropofagia sopravvive almeno come rito: ci si ciba a volte dei propri cari morti. 

In ogni caso, se bisogna credere a quanto scrivono gli autori del libro citati da Bild online, tra le tribù nella giungla ci sono anche molte persone che, intervistate, raccontano volentieri i loro gusti e preferenze nel macabro, agghiacciante mondo del consumo alimentare di carne umana. "Si trovano ancora - dice la Ammann citata dalla Bild - esseri umani che sanno descrivere le differenze tra i diversi sapori dei vari tipi di carne umana". La carne dei bianchi, continua l'antropologa tedesca, secondo gli abitanti della Papua Nuova Guinea intervistati, risulta non troppo gradita perché (affermano i cannibali, secondo lei) emanerebbe un odore troppo forte, e al gusto risulterebbe spesso salata. Molto più buona è la carne dei giapponesi, il cui gusto sarebbe superato solo da quello delle giapponesi, o in generale dalla carne femminile. Una prova della sopravvivenza del cannibalismo, secondo i due autori del libro e secondo il sito online di Bild, sarebbe il persistere tra quelle tribù della cosiddetta malattia di Kuru, un morbo che si diffonderebbe per via ereditaria tra chi appunto mangia carne umana.

Repubblica.it
*****​ 

Paesi che vai ... gusti che trovi


----------



## Old sperella (13 Dicembre 2008)

Per certe popolazioni è normale , non sono civilizzate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Vi ricordate il film scandalo con Barbareschi ?


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Per certe popolazioni è normale , non sono civilizzate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' questi riconoscono al palato le differenze di sapore


----------



## Old sperella (13 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah ...secondo me hanno anche un pò romanzato la cosa , anche se sicuramente loro distingueranno i sapori esattamente come facciamo noi . Ciò che lascia perplessi è leggere che fanno distinzione anche sull'etnia del "cibo" ....non per altro , ma vien da chiedersi come mai hanno banchettato con i Giappo


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Mah ...secondo me hanno anche un pò romanzato la cosa , anche se sicuramente loro distingueranno i sapori esattamente come facciamo noi . Ciò che lascia perplessi è leggere che fanno distinzione anche sull'etnia del "cibo" ....non per altro , *ma vien da chiedersi come mai hanno banchettato con i Giappo*



E' un popolo che viaggia molto


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Dicembre 2008)

mari..ma come ti piglia..

stai vedendo di organizzarti in tempi di magra


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari..ma come ti piglia..
> 
> stai vedendo di organizzarti in tempi di magra


No Miciona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sto pensando a questo popolo nella Nuova Guinea che tra giapponesi e cinesi si stanno assicurando cibo per lunghissimi periodi ... pensa quanti sono i cinesi come popolazione  1,330.503.015 ed i giapponesi appena 127.435.000  

	
	
		
		
	


	




BRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Dicembre 2008)

De gustibus non disputandum est!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




x fortuna sono bianca e non giapponese


----------



## tatitati (15 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Un fotografo italiano e un'antropologa tedesca hanno pubblicato*
> *un libro sulle ultime tribù antropofaghe di Papua-Nuova Guinea*
> 
> *I cannibali esistono ancora
> ...


 
scusa ma tengono un pacco dono?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> scusa ma tengono un pacco dono?


Serve a fare impressione......


----------

